# Skip counting by 7



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

This is my last piano composition. I would like you to listen and give me your opinion. Thank you.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ramon-capsada-blanch%2Fskip-counting-by-7

If you want to consult the score, here it is:


----------

